# 1-week old kitten won't stop crying...



## piestuffable (Jul 29, 2013)

A street cat gave birth to 3 kittens in my yard last week. The kittens are now approximately 10 days old, have opened their eyes and seem healthy. However, one of them keeps crying, non-stop, even though it's near its mom. Sometimes it ventured away and we tried moving it back to its mom because we thought it was hungry - but it would just keep crying and walk away again. 

Is it normal for some kittens to be super loud? I don't know if it's in pain, or if it just wants attention. It looks fine enough to walk around and climb over its siblings' bodies.


----------



## piestuffable (Jul 29, 2013)

**To add: this happened after it opened its eyes. Before, it was fine.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

oh geez...i have no idea. is the kitten actually feeding off of mom....you might need to place him on a nipple and hold him for a second till he starts to suckle.

hahaha well it IS a scarey world out there. maybe hes a lil scared? i dont know


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Poor little guy! Any chance the others are not letting him eat? You may try getting a kitten bottle and formula and see if he will eat. Let us know what happens please.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Are the kittens in your yard or in your house? 

If in the house- Are you making sure the crying kitten is getting proper amount of time to nurse. Are you weighing it to make sure it is gaining weight? 

Usually at 10 days the eyes arent open yet.

If outside it is calling for the mom or the mom has abandoned it.


----------



## piestuffable (Jul 29, 2013)

They all live outside since they're street cats.

The baby died just yesterday  A day before it died, one of its siblings started to sneeze/cough and it stopped nursing too. Took them to the local vet and she said there's not much to do other than to feed them with syringes and give them some kitten antibody medicine. But I think the baby was too weak and he got worse by the next day. 

I hope his siblings are OK though. They developed some flu symptoms (eye discharge, sneezing/coughing) but I hope it's not too bad.

Momma cat did not abandon them but she seemed kinda sorta disinterested. She would nurse the one kitten that was willing to nurse, but then she would step out of her nest and lie on her own, ditching her babies. Then if her kittens walked away, she couldn't seem to grab them by the scruff. Momma cat is a huge cat - I doubt that she's too young to have kittens since she's been pregnant 2-3 times already (none of her babies survived, I think).


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear. Are you taking care of the second one then? Any chance you can get mom trapped and spayed?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Agree, it sounds like the best idea is to try and save the last kitten and get mom spayed as soon as she's able to leave the kitten.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes, it would be so awesome if you could get her spayed - to keep bringing poor little kittens into the world who don't make it is a shame for both Mom and kittens.


----------

